# Laptop Problem (Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo)



## thephantom (Aug 5, 2003)

I have the folowing probleme with my computer:

When I turn on my computer, it shows Operating System Not Found.

When I used the Boot Disk, I found out that the computer didn't see the harddrive.
I tried to look in the BIOS Setup, but there everything was OK.
Then I thought it could have been a bad contact, but it wasn't.

If anyone could help me I would apreciate it.

My laptop is a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo.
Since the computer has more than a year, it doesn't have a waranty.

Thanks in advenced!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since it's not seeing the hard disk, you need to determine if the drive is defective, or something else has gone wrong. Most laptops have fairly easily removable hard disks, I think my first step would be to check the integrety of the connections to the drive. If that doesn't help, perhaps removing the drive and testing it with a 2.5" to 3.5" IDE adapter in a desktop machine is the next step.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

*Also try this*

I had a similar problem with a Toshiba. It wound up being the CD-ROM drive. It was faulty, and was causing shorts on the IDE channel. As soon as I removed it, the HDD operated fine.


----------

